# Did anyone take my picture?



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

Does anyone have pictures of my car on the track? I was so busy enjoying the day I forgot to give my camera to someone to take pics for me. 

I have a Red Audi TT with W4sek as the plate. I know Godzilla has some he is willing to send. I am hoping anyone else has some. And yes I am also waiting for the professional ones that were taken also...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

"Did any one take my picture" I hope the police didnt take it in your way home :wink: :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> "Did any one take my picture"


Yes i did   what are you doing :? :? 









You stole one of my pies


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Out of focus, dirty sensor & bad compisition, you can have this one. I will be doing a mega update in a couple of weeks so no requests please


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> You stole one of my pies


Think your self lucky Dave if you had not come back it would have been more


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

WAZ-TT said:


> Does anyone have pictures of my car on the track? I was so busy enjoying the day I forgot to give my camera to someone to take pics for me.
> 
> I have a Red Audi TT with W4sek as the plate. I know Godzilla has some he is willing to send. I am hoping anyone else has some. And yes I am also waiting for the professional ones that were taken also...


Yes, take a look @ http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... c&start=13

8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> "Did any one take my picture" I hope the police didnt take it in your way home :wink: :lol:


He overtook me on the M42 just before "camera alley". I assume he has Road Angel as he didnt continue pulling away from during this stretch.


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

Cool,

thanks for that. I have a snooper but decided to be safe rather than sorry and go with the flow all the way back home....  

Very nice pic above.

If anyone has anymore please please post them..   

Regards,
Waseq


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Was,

Cant remember if I emailed them to you or not? In fact dont think you pm'ed me your address!


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

here you go


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

DeanTT said:


> Out of focus, dirty sensor & bad compisition,


Nice photo though, I like a lot about it  (can you share the excif information :wink: :wink: :roll:  ) ; just crop a little from the top to balance up the amount of green.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

HighTT said:


> Nice photo though, I like a lot about it  (can you share the excif information :wink: :wink: :roll:  ) ; just crop a little from the top to balance up the amount of green.


Why thank you! As for the crop, yep it does need it .I have no issues in sharing my exif data...


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

OH how do I get all that info out of my camera please?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

In photoshop, go to File>properties (or something like that).

On a mac, find the file CTRL+Click>Get info 8)


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

You can also use this handy IE plug in to look at the EXIF data, you just right click on the picture and pick exif data. Do a google search for Panda IExif 2.


----------

